# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  aspermia

## anaitomi

Dan svima:
-prvo velike pohvale na sajt ( lijepo je kad na jednom mjestu možeš dobiti sve informacije )

Muž je napravio spermiogram i dg.azoospermia.Nakon toga pregled i urolog daje novu dg.aspermia.

Molim ako mi možete objasniti što je,što dalje i kakve su šanse.

Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## medena8

Azoospermija = Nepostojanje spermija u ejakulatu
Aspermija = Nemogućnost ejakulacije uslijed nedostatka sperme

Ti sad sama ocijeni šta je to, je li ima ejakulata ili nema??? 
Ukoliko je riječ o Azoo pročitaj stranice pod naslovom  "Azoostatistika"...
A što se tiče šansi, sve je individualno, uvijek postoje i trebaš vjerovati u to!
Sretno u svakom slučaju i da ne zaboravim, dobrodošla na ovaj Forum!

----------

